# Can Tagan TG600-U37 handle Phenom 2 and a (gtx 275 or gtx 260) at full load.



## mahesh (Jun 16, 2009)

Can Tagan TG600-U37 handle Phenom 2 and a (gtx 275 or gtx 260) at full load. Please help guyz.


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2009)

Should do GTX 260 with ease. Not sure about power reqs of 275.

Q). On my config, which is the best card I can run all games on without killing my SMPS? Ive heard that the VX 450 goes upto 570W.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

to maheshr:

buddy, the Tagan 600 is more than sufficient to handle phenom-II and gtx275.. but if u plan to add another gpu, a minimum of 750W PSU will be required.. a


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2009)

> Should do GTX 260 with ease. Not sure about power reqs of 275.


The PSU will be able to handle :-
GTX 260
HD4870
HD4890

with ease. And the PSU is said to be able to do a GTX280 too. But I won't be optimistic. And GTX275 consumes LOADS OF POWER, as much as GTX285.


----------



## mahesh (Jun 17, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> to maheshr:
> 
> buddy, the Tagan 600 is more than sufficient to handle phenom-II and gtx275.. but if u plan to add another gpu, a minimum of 750W PSU will be required.. a




i have no plan for going SLI


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2009)

What happens when you OC or increase the number of HDD or optical drives ? Will it be sufficient ? 

What is the price btw ? and how good Tagan PSU's perform?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2009)

But I strongly suggest:

Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 17, 2009)

By these figures it would suggest that the PSU can hold on to GTX 275 easily.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-275,2266-14.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 17, 2009)

^^+1

even a TG500 can handle this


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

maheshr said:


> i have no plan for going SLI


Well, I jus gave u a suggestion, wether to SLi (or CFX, for that matter) is ur own personal decision.. 

I jus gave u the max type of devices that can be supported easily by that PSU..


tarey_g said:


> What happens when you OC or increase the number of HDD or optical drives ? Will it be sufficient ?
> 
> What is the price btw ? and how good Tagan PSU's perform?


Well, gaurav,  tagan's performance is at par with Corsair's  so ppl (users) can be rest assured..infact for higher PSU wattage, tagan is preferred (tagan BZ1100 and Tagan BZ1300 , 1100W and 1300W resp) as corsair psu's are jus till 1000W and for (say) 3 x gtx295 or SLi gtx280/285, Tagan PSU is preferred.. 
-------------

Also, for the required wattage of PSU required, plz head over here ---> *PSU Power Calculator*
to calculate jus wat amt of PSU wattage u will require as per the devices needed (keep some room for further minor as well as major upgrades inmind as well)..  
--------------

Both, tagan and Corsair PSU's are Active PFC PSU's wich means they will require (mandatory) a PURE SineWave UPS (if at all a UPS is a requirement)
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mahesh (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions.  i ordered the psu yesterday. it costs 4557/- here from a local vendor(Logtech) .  i will get it only on 29th.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have my old APC Back UPS AVR 500 which is not a pure sine wave UPS, but it works like a charm with my Corsair PSU.


----------



## Krow (Jun 18, 2009)

maheshr said:


> thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions.  i ordered the psu yesterday. it costs 4557/- here from a local vendor(Logtech) .  i will get it only on 29th.



Did u order TG-600 for 4557 bucks?

That's kinda expensive. Antec EA-650 @ 4.8k would have been better.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

+1 for  ANTEC earth watts 650 


Also consider Corsair VX550  

But if u r going for GTX 275 or PALIT GTX 260 Sonic (or) EVGA GTX 260 Superclocked 

takes more power on Load so get Corsair TX650 (or) TX750 --> TX750 may be slightly overkill but future proof


----------



## mahesh (Jun 19, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Did u order TG-600 for 4557 bucks?
> 
> That's kinda expensive. Antec EA-650 @ 4.8k would have been better.




I enquired abt all the stuffs u people mentioned here. Atlast i found this tagan. many of the shops here in my city didn't heard abt this tagan name (WTF ). This is the best buy for my budget(Max 4.5 k).  Both vx 450(4.2k + tax) and this tagan are having almost same price here in my city(trivandrum, kerala). For vx 550 (they r asking 6k + tax).   So i opt tagan.Actually i was surprised hearing that Logtech (the largest and popular local vendor here in my city) provide tagan smps . Few months before wen i went there , they dont knoe abt this tagan.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 19, 2009)

TX750 isn't good. TX650 is awesome. 650tx and 750tx are from different manufacturers.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^

agreed, from alot of reviews, Corsair TX650 is much more stable than TX750, but dnt worry, the PSU u (to the OP) hv ordered, is really good, and better than Antec, Its not abt the +50W mare but the quality that counts, 
---------

Also, if at all u are using a UPS, then i must tell u that the Corsair PSU is an ACTIVE PFC PSU and hence required a PURE SINEWAVE UPS..  else,  (in the long run) u may experience, screen black outs, unresponsive CPU, hissing noise from the PSU etc..etc.. (it occurs in many cases and sum are lucky NOT to face such issues) with a ACTIVE PFC PSU+non SINEWAVE (stepped or Modified sine wave) UPSes... so get this funda right... 

I hv researched alot on this (for abt 6 months) hence advisin' u on these terms.. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mahesh (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ i really appreciate that dude........
I am currently having Hykon 800 VA UPS. I enquired in the company Hykon from which i bought it, and they told me that the UPS is pure Sine Wave. .


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Tagan and Corsair would actually charge you more for their brand name! Just like Intel!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

TAGAN is cool brand - but the zebronics who brought TAGAN to INDIA ! thats why many dealers think that tagan is zebronics product 

Spending 2K more for power supply really worth , so if u dont have tagan better go for ANTEC 650EA or Corsair TX650


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 22, 2009)

maheshr said:


> ^^^ i really appreciate that dude........
> I am currently having Hykon 800 VA UPS. I enquired in the company Hykon from which i bought it, and they told me that the UPS is pure Sine Wave. .


not a problem dude..  i thought to jus update u on the UPS+PSU part so that u dnt buy sumthing that really doesn;t work in the LONG run.. 



hell_storm2006 said:


> Well Tagan and Corsair would actually charge you more for their brand name! Just like Intel!!!


Well, Intel is Intel, no comments..lol... 

Tagan and Corsair cost heavy on pocket but the users who use their products, hv a gr8 peace of mind dude, believe me..  tats y ppl who hv used them b4, recommend them to all.. 



> Sasta (cheap/unreliable products) roey (cry) baar baar ..Mehnga (costly) roey Ek baar..


 
=========

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the Tagan and the Corsair are a little overkill for people in Kerala; the place in fully covered with lots of sub distributors below the main distributors like RP, Tirupati and all...dats y the price is so high. I hav not much of a problem b'coz I hav some hold at the sub distributors level....so my advice is to get these online from Lynx, IT Wares or from mediahome.in 

btw the Antec EA650 SLi costs the same as dat of Corsair VX550, it will be 4.8K + tax + shipping at Lynx. The GlacialPower GP-AL650AA would be more vfm and costs only 4.5k+shipping.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 22, 2009)

getting Corsair TX650 will be future proof 

many of them are using HD 4870 crossfire on TX650


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2009)

GP-AL650AA is almost as good or even better than a VX 550 in pure poerformance. Just have a look at h/wsecret reviews. VX is exceptionally good for its rated power, and so is the GP. Both even under heavily overloaded conditions squeezes 82%+ efficiency at acceptable noise.
And GP seems to have much more vfm than VX. GP AL650AA costs mere 4.8k.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the shipping to Kerala from Lynx would cost around 1.1K. That's a bit too high. You can get something better locally!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2009)

^^even with 1.1K extra the AL650AA is cheaper than VX550


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 25, 2009)

But Vx550 is more power efficient than AL650AA !!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2009)

AL650AA is one of the few PSUs that was reviewed by hardwaresecrets.com to hav 90% efficiency at normal loads, and at full load even when it was maxed out it had 82% efficiency. Isn't this enuf?!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 25, 2009)

its enough !! how about warranty in INDIA for Glacial tech ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> But Vx550 is more power efficient than AL650AA !!



Maybe in efficiency VX 550 leads by 1~2%. But what matters more isnt efficiency, but the load handling. VX 550 might handle some 650~670W at maximum overloaded conditions, while AL650AA handles 733W at max overloaded, and still 82% efficient.
Efficiency means the ratio of input AC power in Watts to the output DC power in Watts at any given time with ny load. The efficiency doesnt matter much, if the PSU can deliver more than enuf clean power, ie with minimum noise.

Noise levels of AL 650Aa or the VX is somewhat same.

Also remember Al 650AA is whole 1K cheaper. Its coz of the 3 yr warranty, while VX 550 has 5 yrs.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

what about the availability of GLACIAL TECH , i dont find over tamil nadu ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 26, 2009)

try lynx-india. It in their site for 4.8k.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2009)

I having hard time finding a good PSU for my system in Pune . 
Its a phenom II X3 720 with GTX 260, 1 hdd + 1 Optical drive + 4GB ram.

The best I am getting here is Tagan 500W, will it be sufficient for my rig?
How many variations of Tagan 500W PSU's are there in the market ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 29, 2009)

if u find tagan 600 that would be gr8


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ That's the problem, no one keeps tagan here and one shopkeeper has the 500W one and he refuses to order a 600W one.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 29, 2009)

u get VX450 ??? there


----------



## mahesh (Jun 29, 2009)

got my psu today. Here are the sample pictures.

*img193.imageshack.us/i/image000f.jpg/
*img91.imageshack.us/i/image001www.jpg/
*img194.imageshack.us/i/image002o.jpg/
*img23.imageshack.us/i/image003dvt.jpg/
*img33.imageshack.us/i/image004p.jpg/


----------

